# Diskettenlaufwerk funktioniert nicht richtig unter Windows 7



## Grüner Stern (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Diskettenlaufwerk, ich kann auf das Diskettenlaufwerk zugreifen, aber der PC stürtzt friert, oder es funktioniert alles zimlich langsam....

Was kann das sein?

Gruß
Grüner Stern


----------



## PC Heini (14. Mai 2010)

Kanns geben, wenn eine Diskette mit nicht bekanntem Format drinn ist.
Wie siehts mit nem anderen PC aus? Anderem Diskettenlaufwerk? ( ev. externes? ).


----------



## Grüner Stern (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo PC Heini

Also einen anderen PC habe ich nicht und ein Diskettenlaufwerk habe ich auch keins mehr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## PC Heini (15. Mai 2010)

Dann ist ne Fehlersuche schwierig bis sinnlos. Leider. Bei mir fahren noch solche Laufwerke rum.
Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als jemanden zu finden, der noch so ein Laufwerk verbaut hat. Dann die Diskette auf nen USB Stick kopieren.


----------



## fluessig (15. Mai 2010)

Das gemeine an Windows: Das Diskettenlaufwerk wird angezeigt, obwohl es gar nicht richtig angeschlossen ist. Ein paar mehr Details musst du uns schon verraten.
1. Leuchtet die Kontrollleuchte des Laufwerks, wenn du eine Diskette einlegst und darauf zugreifen willst?
2. Oder leuchtet die Kontrollleuchte sogar andauernd? (Achtung: Dann wurde das Floppykabel verdreht eingebaut und jede eingelegte Diskette wird einfach formatiert)
3. Hast du die Einstellungen im BIOS entsprechend vorgenommen?

Ein Floppy Laufwerk kann schonmal kaputt gehen, andererseits kann auch das Betriebssystem nicht ganz unschuldig sein (unter Windows 7 geht z.B. mein schönes 5 1/4" Laufwerk nicht mehr und auf meinem neuen Mainboard kann ich nur ein Diskettenlaufwerk anschließen, das BIOS sieht keine Optionen für A: und B: vor)

Gruß
fluessig


----------

